# Shimano Beastmaster Surf 425 BX- G



## fischa1234 (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Habe mir im Oktober die oben genannte Brandungsrute in Lübeck gekauft!
Leider nur eine #q!!!
Nun bin ich aber so begeistert, dass ich gerne noch eine kaufen würde, nur der Händler in Lübeck sagte mir, dass er dieses Modell (das mit dem weißen Dreieck) nicht mehr hat und nur noch die neuen Modelle (gelber Blank) bekommt!

Weiß jemand wo ich das alte Modell noch erwerben kann???

Vielen Dank im voraus!!


----------



## gluefix (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Surf 425 BX- G*

Also warst du bei Fishermans Partner in HL ??? Also vor nichtmal 2 Wochen standen da noch eine oder zwei für 99 €. Ansonsten fahr mal zu Moritz Kaltenkirchen oder Baltic Heiligen Hafen die haben die Ruten noch, könnte hier aber eventuell bis 150 € kosten. Am besten vorher anrufen (Nummer und Adresse kannst du googlen). Die neue gelbe Shimano ist meiner Meinung nach schlechter als die von dir beschriebene. Das Handteil ist dicker geworden und die Ringe sind auch kleiner als bei der Alten. Die Alte schaut irgendwie auch "edler" im Design aus. Mich würds auch nicht wundern wenn sie sogar schwerer ist als die Alte. Ich hatte die Rute in der Hand und konnte so mein persönliches Urteil fällen. Fazit: Ich war schon etwas enttäuscht über die Neue. Ich bleibe bei meinen Alten (die von dir beschriebenen). Gruß Benni


----------



## fischa1234 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Surf 425 BX- G*

Hey gluefix!
Danke für die Antwort!!
Habe gestern mit einem Mitarbeiter vom FP gesprochen und alle Ruten sind weg:v!
Na ja mal schauen und telefonieren!!!


----------



## aaljäger16 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Beastmaster Surf 425 BX- G*

Hallo fischa1234,
Ruf doch mal bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen an und frag ob sie die rute noch haben ich habe sie da Ende vorletzten jahres für 80euro bekommen war im angebot.
MFG Aaljäger16


----------

